# What should I put in a sleep cage?



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Do you think it's ok to have only one, may two perches in a sleep cage? Do I need to put water in there too. I am think no food since its just for sleeping.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I would put a rope perch and a flat perch in there. Both are very comfortable to birds 

Definitely some water, and maybe a small snack in case they get a little hungry in the middle of the night


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Why do so many people have two seperate cages they can sleep in one cage and live in the same one wouldnt it be weird keep switching to different cages.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Why do so many people have two seperate cages they can sleep in one cage and live in the same one wouldnt it be weird keep switching to different cages.


Some birds are prone to night frights. Having a safer cage where they can sleep and avoid more injuries than a normal cage helps


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Also sometimes cages are in the main living area and people stay up late and keep the birds up. Putting them in a sleeping cage in a different area of the house allows them more rest.


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

I have a sleep cage in my bedroom and I keep a dim nightlight below it. The cage is lightly covered at night and open in the front. Inside I have a swing, and two perches, one seed cup and one water bowl and then one toy. Francis C. rings his toy to wake me up in the morning, or he sings at the door because I sleep late! lol..
But this way I can put him to bed at 8:00 and he gets a good sleep and no night frights.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh Rocko is in my bedroom and im in my bedroom all the time and he never has any night frights.


----------

